# OK, tried my first sous vide



## albinva (Dec 10, 2018)

Didn't know what to get myself for Xmas, so I bought an entry level sous vide cooker (Anova Nano).  Bought from Best Buy for $64.  Did some quick google research and decided my first cook would be simple.  I opted for the choice boneless sirloin from Costco instead of the prime.  Didn't want to spend extra money in case it flopped.

I was not sure how it would work out, first time using this system and first time ever eaten sous vide prepared food.  

I added salt, lots of fresh ground black pepper, garlic powder rubbed in well.  A few sprigs of rosemary, a bit of olive oil added to rubbed steak in vacuum bag.  Sucked up tight.

Set anova to 129 and sirloin took a dip in the pool for 2 hours.

Fifteen minutes prior to completion, preheated gas grill to 500 and seared 2 minutes per side.

All I can say is WOW.  The results were amazing.  No shrinkage, flavorful, extremely juicy, tender and perfectly cooked.  I am a Believer in the process.

Will try sous vide and smoker combo soon to get some additional flavor.

Will take suggestions for my next cook.


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 10, 2018)

Welcome to the "dunk" side!

Barry.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2018)

That looks very good. I usually have to bump  into mid 130's for doneness as the wife is not a fan of the reddish meat.:mad:
Like


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 10, 2018)

That is a good lookin piece of meat!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2018)

That really looks good....
...


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks great . Look at some of the chuck roast post .


----------

